# Simpatiche new entry



## Old Toujours (3 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Suvvvia Toujours confessa chi ti ha portato sulla cattiva strada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sulla retta via semmai  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Anna A ha detto:


> e dire che tutu lo conosciamo da anni..


e l'annina pensiero ha fatto la sua parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	







La Lupa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Allora ti perdono.
> 
> 
> ...








 grazie


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Luglio 2008)

Non ho capito chi è Toujours....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2008)

*Su su gusyna...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi è Toujours....


ex di Dol...mica bisogna leggere gli IP ehhh per capirlo!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ex di Dol...mica bisogna leggere gli IP ehhh per capirlo!


ma visto che lo sapete tutti ditelo a quelli che non lo sanno


----------



## brugola (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> beh anche la lupa è bella disinvolta nel primo approccio ...


  non so chi sia ma certo è simpatico


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

buongiorno principesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	






grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buongiorno principesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


principesse... sei in un covo di vipere...


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> principesse... sei in un covo di vipere...


perchè io che sono ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> perchè io che sono ?


un vipero?


----------



## brugola (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> principesse... sei in un covo di vipere...


un altro attivista leccachiappe....venghino signori venghino che qui c'è il vino buono..


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un vipero?


marasso palustre per le amiche


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un altro attivista leccachiappe....venghino signori venghino che qui c'è il vino buono..


sono astemio, bevo solo vodka


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buongiorno principesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Carino....


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Carino....


ciao giusy ... l'hai telefonato l'amico a te ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao giusy ... l'hai telefonato l'amico a te ?


esagerato


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao giusy ... l'hai telefonato l'amico a te ?


Non c'ho dormito stanotte....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ex di Dol...mica bisogna leggere gli IP ehhh per capirlo!


Una precisazione pero' ci vuole Fedi' ... Toujours non e' stato bannato ... lui e' sempre stato rispettoso e gentile con tutti ... sono stata io ad invitarlo qua dentro, insieme ad irene23, e non me ne pento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  peccato che Irene ha cosi poco tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  peccato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non c'ho dormito stanotte....
























   non riesci a fartene una ragione?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non riesci a fartene una ragione?





















Già.
Telefonare una notizia non si può sentire ma a quanto pare è corretto.... na tragedia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già.
> Telefonare una notizia non si può sentire ma a quanto pare è corretto.... na tragedia!


io ho dovuto affrontare un certo trauma quando ho scoperto che è corretto dire "ritornami quello che ti ho prestato". e tuttora la mia mente si rifiuta di comporre una frase così.


----------



## Old alesera (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho dovuto affrontare un certo trauma quando ho scoperto che è corretto dire "ritornami quello che ti ho prestato". e tuttora la mia mente si rifiuta di comporre una frase così.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una precisazione pero' ci vuole Fedi' ... Toujours non e' stato bannato ... lui e' sempre stato rispettoso e gentile con tutti ... sono stata io ad invitarlo qua dentro, insieme ad irene23, e non me ne pento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei un tesoro mari'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





magari mi faccio bannare da qui così arricchisco il curriculum ...


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho dovuto affrontare un certo trauma quando ho scoperto che è corretto dire "*ritornami quello che ti ho prestato*". e tuttora la mia mente si rifiuta di comporre una frase così.


 
ma come azzo parlano ?????

vabbè l'importante è che me lo ridia ....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho dovuto affrontare un certo trauma quando ho scoperto che è corretto dire "ritornami quello che ti ho prestato". e tuttora la mia mente si rifiuta di comporre una frase così.


Del verbo ritornare sapevo, devo ricordarmi di spiegare ai ragazzi tutte queste particolarità....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sei un tesoro mari'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui non bannano ... diciamo che l'admin e' mooooooooooolto indul-gente,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' molto ... comprensivo?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui non bannano ... diciamo che l'admin e' mooooooooooolto indul-gente,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si si ho visto ... se non è un clone lo assumo ... mi pare proprio una persona ok


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Del verbo ritornare sapevo, devo ricordarmi di spiegare ai ragazzi tutte queste particolarità....


io ho sempre preso per il culo chi lo diceva. poi un giorno arrivò un catalogo tipo da selezione, a casa della mia amica, e abbiamo letto la nota "in caso di mancato recapito ritornare a..." abbiamo iniziato a ridere come due cretine, poi mi è venuto il dubbio e ho preso il vocabolario. Quando ho scoperto la cruda verità, siamo rimaste a fissare il dizionario come giovanni davanti agli sportelli dell'auto rigati


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> si si ho visto ... se non è un clone lo assumo ... mi pare proprio una persona ok


ALT! ... lui si e' clonato ... sua spontanea confessione  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Nessuno e' perfetto


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho sempre preso per il culo chi lo diceva. poi un giorno arrivò un catalogo tipo da selezione, a casa della mia amica, e abbiamo letto la nota "in caso di mancato recapito ritornare a..." abbiamo iniziato a ridere come due cretine, poi mi è venuto il dubbio e ho preso il vocabolario. Quando ho scoperto la cruda verità, siamo rimaste a fissare il dizionario come giovanni davanti agli sportelli dell'auto rigati


"Scendimi il cane guinzagliato che lo piscio e te lo risalgo"


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALT! ... lui si e' clonato ... sua spontanea confessione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a ecco ... adesso si che ho capito


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una precisazione pero' ci vuole Fedi' ... Toujours non e' stato bannato ... lui e' sempre stato rispettoso e gentile con tutti ... sono stata io ad invitarlo qua dentro, insieme ad irene23, e non me ne pento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per ora posso solo dire che hai fatto solo che bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai bene che a me personalmente la provenienza dice assai poco...conta molto di più come ci si vuole rapportare in questo forum...e quanto si voglia contribuire a farlo crescere magari in aiuto agli altri che entrano con i loro racconti di vita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se pensi che ho cercato di dar credito anche a cat e a un altro paio di soggetti...finchè non è stato palese il loro agire solo per far danni!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per ora posso solo dire che hai fatto solo che bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cutolo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per ora posso solo dire che hai fatto solo che bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grassie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... e non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

uhm ... mi spiegate cos'è sta cosa ?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uhm ... mi spiegate cos'è sta cosa ?



ma non lo hai postato tu?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma non lo hai postato tu?


 
dai chi mi stà a pija per culo ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque grazie a chi lo ha fatto ...sono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uhm ... mi spiegate cos'è sta cosa ?





Mari' ha detto:


> ma non lo hai postato tu?





Toujours ha detto:


> dai chi mi stà a pija per culo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è stato creato un nuovo thread spostando post da un altro... non mi ricordo quale altro


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è stato creato un nuovo thread spostando post da un altro... non mi ricordo quale altro


adesso ho capito pure meno .... ma chi lo ha fatto ?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dai chi mi stà a pija per culo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra una cosa carina, e' pur sempre un riconoscimento positivo ... metti in cornice va


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> adesso ho capito pure meno .... ma chi lo ha fatto ?








 io


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> io








 grazie


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> io


E chi altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   il tuo taglio chirurgico e' famoso


----------



## Old falena (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ex di Dol...mica bisogna leggere gli IP ehhh per capirlo!



vedo che non c'entra niente... ma guardi l'IP?
il mio compute è in gestione remota, almeno 5 persone possono usare lo stesso l'IP senza che io mi accorga!


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

falena ha detto:


> vedo che non c'entra niente... ma guardi l'IP?
> il mio compute è in gestione remota, almeno 5 persone possono usare lo stesso l'IP senza che io mi accorga!


qui mi hanno detto che devo guardarmi solo il mio di IP ... e mi adeguo ... qui menano. 




comunque in gestione remota prendono il controllo della tua macchina, se esci da un'azienda con firewall .. l'IP visto esternamente è unico, è all'interno della rete aziendale che viene differenziato


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha una bella mano ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

falena ha detto:


> vedo che non c'entra niente... ma guardi l'IP?
> il mio compute è in gestione remota, almeno 5 persone possono usare lo stesso l'IP senza che io mi accorga!


Saranno certamante anche tutti frequentatori di questo forum


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> adesso ho capito pure meno .... ma chi lo ha fatto ?


un moderatore o l'admin. hanno preso i post che evidentemente erano fuori tema e fuori luogo ed hanno creato un thread apposito su libero... forse questi erano su amore e sesso.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saranno certamante anche tutti frequentatori di questo forum


solo i mod che nn si fanno mai i loro superpoteri ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

ah c'era un'altra pagina, non mi ero accorta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

falena ha detto:


> vedo che non c'entra niente... ma guardi l'IP?
> il mio compute è in gestione remota, almeno 5 persone possono usare lo stesso l'IP senza che io mi accorga!



quella di fedi era una battuta. il mio ip è condiviso da qualche migliaio di utenti fastweb


----------



## Old falena (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> *qui mi hanno detto che devo guardarmi solo il mio di IP ... e mi adeguo ... qui menano. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un moderatore o l'admin. hanno preso i post che evidentemente erano fuori tema e fuori luogo ed hanno creato un thread apposito su libero... forse questi erano su amore e sesso.


 

allora meglio farmi un forum solo per me ... sono nato fuori tema ....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> allora meglio farmi un forum solo per me ... sono nato fuori tema ....
















   non mi dire che stai soffrendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   perche' non ci credo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> allora meglio farmi un forum solo per me ... sono nato fuori tema ....


sei in buona compagnia, te lo assicuro. Io non riesco a trattenermi


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei in buona compagnia, te lo assicuro. Io non riesco a trattenermi


ti scappa sempre a te eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ti scappa sempre a te eh
























   sì. e ogni volta che palle dover ripulire tutto


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non mi dire che stai soffrendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no ... anzi ... mi sento a casa ... e manco mi mettono la camicia  

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei in buona compagnia, te lo assicuro. Io non riesco a trattenermi


beh adesso il problema è risolto ... c'ho il mio monolocale per le cazzate ... porte aperte


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. e ogni volta che palle dover ripulire tutto


va che se aspetti si asciuga ...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. e ogni volta che palle dover ripulire tutto


A me il Confessionale mi cambia l'umore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> va che se aspetti si asciuga ...


eh ma poi l'odore?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no no ... anzi ... mi sento a casa ... e manco mi mettono la camicia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastico, ci sarà un'invasione


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no no ... anzi ... mi sento a casa ... e manco mi mettono la camicia
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   tu mi farai morire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me il Confessionale mi cambia l'umore




io devo essere molto ben disposta per leggere e ancora di più per scrivere


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fantastico, ci sarà un'invasione


comunque non lo dire in giro


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io devo essere molto ben disposta per leggere e ancora di più per scrivere


e vabbe' ma questo e' naturale


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una precisazione pero' ci vuole Fedi' ... Toujours non e' stato bannato ...* lui e' sempre stato rispettoso e gentile con tutti* ... sono stata io ad invitarlo qua dentro, insieme ad irene23, e non me ne pento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei proprio ineducata e maligna....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei proprio ineducata e maligna....


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh ma poi l'odore?


quale odore ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> fantastico, ci sarà un'invasione


 
pensa che tra poco iniziano pure i saldi ....


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu mi farai morire


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei proprio ineducata e maligna....


Perche'? ... e tu che vuoi mo?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> comunque non lo dire in giro


shhh


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


niente da ridere angelo, la signora mari' ha appena dato a tutti quelli bannati (a parte i suoi amici) di dol (e quindi me compreso) delle persone irrispettose e non gentili...e questo è il massimo del rispetto e della gentilezza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'? ... e tu che vuoi mo?


vorrei che non facessi *subdoli* paragoni tra quelli di dol...grazie. molto educatamente e gentilmente


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Ho tenuto a precisare che Toujours, come anche Irene non hanno * mai **litigato con nessuno** in DOL* ... e le ritengo delle persone squisite.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vorrei che non facessi *subdoli* paragoni tra quelli di dol...grazie. molto educatamente e gentilmente


Non si era detto di "Ignorarci" ?

Mo non posso esprimere la mia opinione?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non si era detto di "Ignorarci" ?
> 
> Mo non posso esprimere la mia opinione?


per me è finita qui...ho espresso anche io la mia opinione su quello che hai scritto..non mi interessa nè parlare nè litigare con te, ma precisare si...visto che per l'ennesima volta hai tirato in ballo i bannati di dol dicendo che lui è sempre stato rispettoso...ergo gli altri (e quindi anche io, che poi è l'unica persona che mi interessa)non lo sono/sono stati....qui nessuno scende dalla montagna con la piena...
statt bbon....


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho tenuto a precisare che Toujours, come anche Irene non hanno *mai **litigato con nessuno** in DOL* ... e le ritengo delle persone squisite.


non è quello che hai scritto....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Meglio non risponderti ... reagisci sempre con la TUA Famosa coda di paglia ... nessuno ha detto nulla, opla' tu reagisci, ma va va .. ... ....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una precisazione pero' ci vuole Fedi' ... Toujours non e' stato bannato ... lui e' sempre stato rispettoso e gentile con tutti ... sono stata io ad invitarlo qua dentro, insieme ad irene23, e non me ne pento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche qui e' diverso?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche qui e' diverso?


mari' ognuno legge quello che vuole tra le righe ... che continui a fa'?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mari' ognuno legge quello che vuole tra le righe ... che continui a fa'?



HAI RAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGIONE !


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> HAI RAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGIONE !



no

rall 'nfaccia


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no
> 
> rall 'nfaccia


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


>



cià Marittiè


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> cià Marittiè


cià 'o so'


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

scappo che stasera c'ho ligabue che mi suona al citofono ...






 buona serata


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> scappo che stasera c'ho ligabue che mi suona al citofono ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao alla prossima bello!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

[ATTACH]1663[/ATTACH]

scusate il disturbo ... sistemo l'arredamento


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> [ATTACH]1663[/ATTACH]
> 
> scusate il disturbo ... sistemo l'arredamento


voglio vivere in quel vicolo


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> voglio vivere in quel vicolo


 
ma ci sei appena entrata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,

per te è sempre aperto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma ci sei appena entrata
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  posso appendere un quadretto?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso appendere un quadretto?


si si...il chiodo però "lo martello" io ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> si si...il chiodo però "lo martello" io ...


hai paura che rovini la parete?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per tua informazione non sono maldestra, le pareti in casa le ho stuccate e imbiancate io (mentre il mio coinquilino guardava il moto gp  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai paura che rovini la parete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che carino questo coinquilino!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quando ce lo presenti? (così lo facciamo nuovo nuovo)


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai paura che rovini la parete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai da fare questo we ?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma che carino questo coinquilino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me no ... moto e macchine in tv m'addormono

ciao giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a me no ... moto e macchine in tv m'addormono
> 
> ciao giusy


Ciao Tutu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono appena tornata dal mare..... che godimento!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Tutu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono andato in piscina  ... si godeva pure lì ... ma non mi piacciono le orge .. troppo rischiose  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che invidia ... ma sei già in vacanza ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma che carino questo coinquilino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dopo miei smadonnamenti ha imbiancato la cucina. vedeste che lavoretto... prima o poi vi mostrerò le foto


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> io sono andato in piscina ... si godeva pure lì ... ma non mi piacciono le orge .. troppo rischiose
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Si, sono in vacanza, dal 30 giugno.

Il mare era limpido, c'era una leggera brezza.... un sogno! Mi sono così rilassata.... Sto benissimo!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fallo chiacchierare un pò con noi.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> hai da fare questo we ?



ti ricordo che sto in piedi sulle stampelle, non posso usare il rullo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fallo chiacchierare un pò con noi.....


tanto risponderebbe "so fare lavori di idraulica (l'ultima volta che ha provato a PULIRE il sifone, siamo rimasti senza la possibilità di usare il lavandino in cucina), da elettricista e da muratore (non sa usare manco lo stucco) ma ci sono delle cose per cui non sono portato. imbiancare è una di quelle". come se io fossi imbianchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a me no ...* moto e macchine in tv m'addormono*
> 
> ciao giusy


potresti essere il mio uomo ideale solo per questa cosa


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto risponderebbe "so fare lavori di idraulica (l'ultima volta che ha provato a PULIRE il sifone, siamo rimasti senza la possibilità di usare il lavandino in cucina), da elettricista e da muratore (non sa usare manco lo stucco) ma ci sono delle cose per cui non sono portato. imbiancare è una di quelle". come se io fossi imbianchina


Questi uomini.... non esistono più gli uomini di una volta....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questi uomini.... non esistono più gli uomini di una volta....


magari ne esistono ancora, lui non lo è di certo


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ricordo che sto in piedi sulle stampelle, non posso usare il rullo


e se ti metto i pattini ?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7o7aJEu-3xo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e se ti metto i pattini ?




























mi devi quanto meno dare un po' di sostegno


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti essere il mio uomo ideale solo per questa cosa


nun zo .. hai scritto che i modelli li prendi a calci in culo ... nn vorrei rischiare


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> nun zo .. hai scritto che i modelli li prendi a calci in culo ... nn vorrei rischiare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> nun zo .. hai scritto che i modelli li prendi a calci in culo ... nn vorrei rischiare


non era un modello (oddio... era il modello dello stronzo, questo sì).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

*toujours*

è andato a imbiancare casa?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è andato a imbiancare casa?


O a comprare un paio di pattini....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> O a comprare un paio di pattini....























 e un supporto, tipo cavalletto, per non farmi ribaltare


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e un supporto, tipo cavalletto, per non farmi ribaltare


Ma venire a prenderti con la macchina no?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma venire a prenderti con la macchina no?????


i pattini servono per permettermi di stare in piedi mentre gli imbianco casa, se non ho capito male


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi devi quanto meno dare un po' di sostegno


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non era un modello (oddio... era il modello dello stronzo, questo sì).


quindi lo tenevi direttamente nel water ?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è andato a imbiancare casa?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> O a comprare un paio di pattini....






















 2 paia...mica crederai di "spiaggiarti" ancora a lungo ....


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti essere il mio uomo ideale solo per questa cosa


va che lo sono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quindi lo tenevi direttamente nel water ?















 in effetti se lo sarebbe meritato. pensa che uno dei ricordi più divertenti che ho della nostra breve storia, è di quando si è ribaltato da una sedia e si è pestato un fianco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> va che lo sono


fatti, non pugnette.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

dopo la mitragliata di cazzate che ho scritto ho diritto a qualche bonus ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 2 paia...mica crederai di "spiaggiarti" ancora a lungo ....


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti se lo sarebbe meritato. pensa che uno dei ricordi più divertenti che ho della nostra breve storia, è di quando si è ribaltato da una sedia e si è pestato un fianco


ah ... che bello l'Amore vero ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dopo la mitragliata di cazzate che ho scritto ho diritto a qualche bonus ?


la cena ora traballa di meno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ah ... che bello l'Amore vero ...


amore? verso quello là?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fatti, non pugnette.


distintivi non chiacchere ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> distintivi non chiacchere ...


mi ti stai ribellando contro?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la cena ora traballa di meno








 andiamo a fare la spesa ?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi ti stai ribellando contro?


mi mandi in loop ... puoi farmi un control c ?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 2 paia...mica crederai di "spiaggiarti" ancora a lungo ....


Ehm... ma no.... fate fate....


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm... ma no.... fate fate....


buona la pera?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buona la pera?


Una squisitezza dissetante!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(era più rum ma sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una squisitezza dissetante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come fanno a metterglielo dentro ?


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2008)

Giorno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso solo leggervi senza scrivere?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma come fanno a metterglielo dentro ?


Ma non si mette dentro.
Si beve prima un bicchierino di rum e subito dopo un bicchierino di succo alla pera!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quante ne so!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Marì............


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> andiamo a fare la spesa ?


ok.così guidi tu il carrello


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non si mette dentro.
> Si beve prima un bicchierino di rum e subito dopo un bicchierino di succo alla pera!
> 
> 
> ...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì............


Giusy da oggi ti chiamero' "mbriachella"


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao mari'


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non si mette dentro.
> Si beve prima un bicchierino di rum e subito dopo un bicchierino di succo alla pera!
> 
> 
> ...


naa ... io innaffiavo direttamente il pero ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao mari'
















  ciao bella gioia!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok.così guidi tu il carrello


un po' per uno...voglio sedermi anch'io dentro


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

View attachment 1664

ciao buon appetito


----------

